# Hotwire Vancouver airport question (stopovers)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I would love some (urgent) help if there's anyone in this forum who is familiar with connecting/overnighting through Vancouver YVR.

I frequently use hotwire.com to book last minute discount hotels, and am usually pretty happy with the deals it gives me. This is a great site with some caveats. As you know it shows a geographical zone and you may end up with a hotel anywhere within that zone, so it's good to be familiar with that area. Here is the hotwire "Richmond - Vancouver Intl Airport YVR area hotel" zone, you should be able to click this:
http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/1584/yvr.png

My situation is that I have some long Asia-Pacific travel and instead of connecting directly from domestic, I want to overnight in Vancouver to get a fresh start on my 24+ hours of upcoming travel. I have never stayed in YVR region hotels before, but I could afford the extra stop with hotwire.

Could someone familiar with that area tell me: is hotwire showing a pretty sensible YVR zone? Would it probably be pretty easy come & go to such a hotel in that radius, with minimal hassle?

Any tips appreciated. I'd rather use hotwire if it looks safe to do based on the airport radius it's showing.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Could someone familiar with that area tell me: is hotwire showing a pretty sensible YVR zone? Would it probably be pretty easy come & go to such a hotel in that radius, with minimal hassle?


Yes, very sensible, and all the hotels in the area have free shuttles since it only takes about 15 min max to get into the terminal. It is much more compact than it appears and all the roads have minimal congestion.

There are also some fantastic deals to be had in the area so it is good to pick the higher star options here.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh cool, thanks so much for the quick reply. Good to hear they're within short distance... I was worried mainly about traffic & reachability.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would prefer Brideport west and avoid Fraser/SW Marine Dr. But it is probably only an extra 10 minutes.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

The Canada line bombs downtime extremely quickly so keep that in mind too (less than 30 mins).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

none said:


> The Canada line bombs downtime extremely quickly so keep that in mind too (less than 30 mins).


So you're saying, even staying in downtown is quite feasible? I didn't realize there was a rapid transit link between YVR and downtown. Wow


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

On priceline you should be good for areas 4-5-10 of course the airport will be cheaper but still airport hotels are usually lacking and have little to do.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have used hotwire in Toronto, Frankfurt and Strasborg. I was always pleased with the hotels. I once picked the Yorkdale area in Toronto but the hotel was not really close to anything without driving.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the very useful info.

I took a gamble with Hotwire for downtown Vancouver and just got the Ramada Inn and Suites Downtown for $59 a night (after taxes $75), which I'm very happy with! I'll zip down the Canada Line to the downtown hotel. This is definitely one of the better hotel prices I've gotten in a Canadian city.

I can only dream of such deals in Australia... sigh. In the big Australian cities I can't find anything decent, that has the luxury item of a PRIVATE bathroom, until about the $140 mark. That's despite trying hotwire and the local deals site, Wotif.com. Maybe it's because it's still summer over there, I'm not sure, but what a shock it's going to be after Canadian & US hotel prices.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

congrats....

The hotel's in a bit of a seedy pocket of downtown, but it's not an unsafe one. Set you expectations accordingly and enjoy your stay. You're within walking distance to some great areas and that's a fantastic price!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't realize that area was a bit seedy. I live just off of Yonge St in Toronto, so I can probably handle it. Are there reasonable restaurants (i.e. nice but not extremely expensive) in that part of downtown?


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

lots of good places to eat nearby. Just take a walk down Davie (or any direction, really). The location is very central to most things....it's just not quite in the high rent district...


----------

